# Legal tire size and ride height



## ronmac13 (Mar 14, 2008)

Im building a play/hunting truck and wanted to know what the legal tire size and ride heigth in ga is. Thanks for the help.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Mar 14, 2008)

Without looking it up, I'm not sure on specific measurements by law. But, I can tell you that GA LEOs rarely ever issue citations for violations of altered suspension or ride height infractions. I've heard of people getting cited, but it was because they had done something else also. If you're running lets say something like a Chevy full-size with 35" tall tires with a 3" body lift, then I doubt any LEO would ever say a word about it. I have a buddy with a '79 full-size Bronco with 39's under it with a 9" suspension lift and he's never been bothered whenever he's been through roadblocks and such.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 14, 2008)

They now have 52" tires, that are street legal.  There are some regs on the bumper height. ( that is in some areas)  If there is a local 4x4 shop,  they can tell you.

P.s. what size are you think about anyway?


----------



## ronmac13 (Mar 14, 2008)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> They now have 52" tires, that are street legal.  There are some regs on the bumper height. ( that is in some areas)  If there is a local 4x4 shop,  they can tell you.
> 
> P.s. what size are you think about anyway?



I was thinkins some 40s or 44s(only for the muddin part)

with a 3 inch body lift, and 6 inch suspenison lift.


----------



## cj5 buggy (Mar 14, 2008)

I research this a little. Haven't found it on any (georgia state websites) but what i have found is...

OEM bumper height cannot be modified more than 2 inches above or below the manufacturer's spec.


this being said, they don't enforce it.


----------



## SmokinQuack85 (Mar 14, 2008)

Don't hold me to it, but I beleive in Georgia there is a law about frame height and thats it.  It is something like 25 inches to the lowest point of the frame (meaning a cross member for the transmisson, etc.)  I have a 88 F.250 with a 8in skyjacker and a 3 inch body with 39's and it is legal by 3 or 4 inches.  This was a couple of years ago when I checked it b/c a friend of mine got pulled over in a new f.150 with 6 inches and 35's by a state patrol and got a ticket for illegal altered suspension.  This all got thrown out of court b/c of the frame height law.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 14, 2008)

We want to see some pic, when you get it set up.


----------



## hillbilly deluxe (Mar 14, 2008)

i have a friend with a chevy that has 12"lift and 44"tires never had anything said to him we have been threw lots of road blocks ! but we have got pulled over for to much mud on windows !


----------



## Snakeman (Mar 15, 2008)

*From the Official Code of Georgia*

For passenger vehicles...........


> § 40-8-6.  Alteration of suspension system; operation of vehicle with broken springs
> 
> 
> (a) It shall be unlawful to alter the suspension system of any private passenger motor vehicle which may be operated on any public street or highway more than two inches above or below the factory recommendation for any such vehicle.
> ...


For Trucks..............


> § 40-8-6.1.  Raised chassis vehicles
> 
> 
> (a) As used in this Code section, the term:
> ...



The Snakeman


----------



## ronmac13 (Mar 15, 2008)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> We want to see some pic, when you get it set up.



will do, this is my first 4x4 build. So far ive gutted everything out(im building a 1980 ford bronco with a 351 modified 400) My cousin is into off roading so hes guiding me along. I just got to get an electical sander so i can sand the rust down and gotta go through and scrape the insulation/carpet off. Im just going to throw some bedliner all on floor and sides in the back. I took the speakers out and im going to cut all the wires going to the speaker and weld the speaker holes shut. 

The gas tanks had holes rusted through, so i took that out and im going to cut some of the floorboard out and weld some support bars and put a fuel cell in it(cuz the fuel cell was free).


Then i just gotta sand it down and paint it, its sitting in surface rust and body primer right now.



if you guys can throw any ideas or suggestions out i would appreciate it.


heres a link with some pics of it as it sits right now.
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=178153&highlight=1980+ford+bronco


----------



## cj5 buggy (Mar 15, 2008)

nice plan for a guild... good axles, and a lot of parts available...

keep up the good work and defiantly keep the pics coming.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 15, 2008)

I heard that road signs make great floor pans,  but of course I do not know that for a fact.

What kind of suspension work are looking at doing?  e.g. lockers, axles swaps, etc. 

Keep the photos coming.


----------



## ronmac13 (Mar 16, 2008)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I heard that road signs make great floor pans,  but of course I do not know that for a fact.
> 
> What kind of suspension work are looking at doing?  e.g. lockers, axles swaps, etc.
> 
> Keep the photos coming.



I honestly dont know about the suspension, ive never done any suspension work before. Same thing with axles. Any suggestions? 

Im on hold off for now because i just started  new job, but once i can get some more money saved up ill be good to go.


----------



## ronmac13 (Mar 16, 2008)

got the fuel cell mounted


heres some pics


Theres one pic after i cut the hole out where you can see the ground, then i put the piece that holds the gas tank in on the bottom and used that as a brace to put the fuel cell in which is the other pic of the hole. Then theres some pics of the side after i tool the nasty water stained/moldy black carpet out.


----------



## cj5 buggy (Mar 16, 2008)

so what kind of wheeling would you like to get into? a little of mudding and a little of rock crawling?  

keep up the good work, and the pics...


----------



## ronmac13 (Mar 17, 2008)

mostly mudding


----------



## cj5 buggy (Mar 17, 2008)

keep them bearings greesed and take care of the maintenance and it'll be a good muddin truck...


----------



## ronmac13 (Mar 18, 2008)

Got it sanded down, pics to come around friday.


----------



## ronmac13 (Mar 21, 2008)

Some pics of it sanded down .

As off right now all that needs to be done is:

Change spark plugs/wires

get fuel line hooked to fuel cell, tighten down fuel cell, 

and hook up the rag joint and tighten down the seats.

and then it will be driveable, I hope.


----------



## ronmac13 (Mar 21, 2008)

ttt


----------

